# Belinda Black Exquisito Cigar Review - Best Bang for Your Buck!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I am a BIG fan of the Belinda Black. I love mauro cigars. For the $$, you just can't beat BB. You need to age them in your humidor for a few weeks....

Read the full review here: Belinda Black Exquisito Cigar Review - Best Bang for Your Buck!


----------



## Wolf4Fun (Jul 4, 2009)

Glad to see I am not the only one.
I find the Belinda Black Exquisito to be a very nice cigar. Maybe not as rich as higher priced ones, but very nice to my palet.


----------

